

Ask HN: Good mobile open source projects? - tejaswiy

Hello HN,<p>I'm working for a company building their app on iOS, Blackberry OS and Android. To hopefully improve my skill set, I'd like to work on some open source libraries or apps for any of these platforms. Most "apps" seemed to be fairly easy (in a technical sense) to implement once you've got the basics of UI + Communicating with REST APIs down.<p>Are there any interesting mobile open source projects I'm missing completely ?
======
retroafroman
Check if Phonegap[1] will meet the needs of your app. That will help simplify
cross platform development. Along with that, jqTouch is a good Javascript
library for native style UIs on mobile devices.

[1] <http://www.phonegap.com/>

~~~
tejaswiy
Sure, we've looked at Phonegap and Appcelerator and it seemed like building
native apps seemed a good idea at that time with Apple threatening to ban them
because of Flash apps being cross compiled.

But right now, I'm just looking for any good open source projects in the
mobile space that I can contribute to ..

